# What's wrong with this plug?



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

99 touring 500 Polaris, runs great under power but idles way too high. I've adjusted it till blue in the face. I give up


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Black and sooty usualy means to rich


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Too rich. Too much oil in the mix, too cold a heat range.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Your plug can look like that if you let it idle for a while or if the engine isn't warm. Normally if you want an accurate plug check, you kill the engine while riding under wide open throttle.

You should be able to make idle adjustments while the engine is running and hear the difference. If you can't get the idle speed to come down check for a stuck choke or throttle. Vacuum leaks can cause a high idle too.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the good advice, it was checked for vacuum leak by professional tech, all clear on that. He said carbs needed synced which he did. ( same shop looked twice at this issue) Now low rpm bog and poor mileage last trip. Now find these plugs during summerizing. Wish I could find a tech that could straighten this out


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, the high idle comes down from 3000 to 1400 when I blip the choke for a sec. Stays there till I rev it then back to 3000


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Open and close the throttle while looking at the carbs. It's possible one of them isn't closing all the way.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Open and close the throttle while looking at the carbs. It's possible one of them isn't closing all the way.


Will do tomorrow, thanx


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, the carbs seem to be opening/closing freely and equally.
I called the dealership that looked @ it the past 2 times. I told them about the continued issues listed above. They took note and we made arrangements to look @ it a 3rd time next fall. I'm hardly a motor head so instead of me making things worse, I figured ill give this pro shop 1 more chance to make it right. Tear off the carbs, give me new ones, what ever it takes, this sled is immaculate and way too clean to not have running descent. thanks again guys


----------

